# Fitting a bike rack to an Adria Coral



## 94161 (May 1, 2005)

We have a 2004 Adria Coral 670sk, we have been told our van is only strong enough to carry two bikes,(we have 4) we don't want to have a towbar fitted, anyone any ideas?


----------

